# lighting question



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

im sure this question has been asked a million times but bare with me

ive got a 29g with one basic aquaglo tube, im trying to cut back the algae growth in my tank, i do a 30% water change every 4-5 days so im guessing its too much light

the tank is lightly planted with a few swords and ferns and a couple other small plants which are all growing slowly but seem healthy

right now with my work schedual the lighting is on anywhere from 8 to 12 hours a day 

i ordered a timer and it should arrive monday (fingers crossed) , my question is how many hours should i have it on? im thinking 9

im getting algae growing on the glass and some hair type in the middle off the plants and wood, i wouldnt say the growth is out of control or anything i just want to curb it..

thanks in advance


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you put more fast growing stem plants, that may help. Also, you might consider dosing with excel.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

The plant choices you mentioned and have, don't require crazy amounts of light.I would pick an 8 hour day and call it, anything more your asking for headaches and continuous maintenance.What kind of algae you experiencing? Is your setup placed near other light sources (near windows or wide open glass doors)? Figuring out water perimeters and balance with Co2/temps/lighting is vital to avoid this growth.


----------

